# Autotrail newbie advice on grey fibreglass trims



## hymerjohn (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi can any body offer me some advice ,my problem is i have been looking to buy a 2007/2008 cheyenne 660 or 632  i have looked at 3 vans now and the layout is perfect so is the quality inside my concern relates to the exterior fibreglass trim the grey one that surrounds the rear of the van which the locker doors hinge on ,i have noticed that they all have crazing in the gell coat and one had discolouration to an area near the hinge  .Is this a common problem if it is is there a fix for this 
Regards john


----------

